# mortar adhesion to bluestone - Question



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

A few ounces of bonding admixture goes a long ways, and should take care of many of the issues. Getting the edges wet first certainly helps as well, and be sure to compress the joints well to make sure they're as dense as possible. Also, I wouldn't suggest the polymeric sand for a wet-set bluestone application, it will allow too much moisture through........


----------

